# Converted Inquisitor and Stormtrooper Retinue



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Here is an Inquisitor I converted using a few random bitz I had in by bitz box. This model was an experiment on painting white, as I have never done so before on such a large (a miniature is large?) scale. I also wanted to keep the colour palette to a minimum, as you can see I have stuck to black, white and red.

Later on I will be postin some pics of my (almost) completed Stormtroopers, who I use as the Inquisitors Retinue. 

I must firstly apologise for my lack of greenstuff skills, as can be seen on the handle of the close-combat/power/force weapon, and the sidewaysness of my photos; I dont know how to fix those. :blush:

Without further adu, I give you my Inquisitor. After looking at these ppictures on a large screen, I can now see that I have a few areas that I need to touch up, such as the plasma pistol, as it has remnents of the hazard stripes I painted earlier.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Um......you can you flip the pics around.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Anyway, taking aside the rotation of the picture (Tilt yo heads people!), what do you think?
Any comments/criticism welcome.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't see the retinue, just the =][=-man.
Isn't the Eviscerator too large? Why about shortening it, so the chainblade begins just above his hand?


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Havent uploaded pics of the Retinue yet. And for the weapon, I wasnt planning on using it as an Evicerator, more akin to the big ole' spears carried by the Grey Knights


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

OK. Here we are.

These are some Imperial Guard Stormtroopers that I have painted up in the style of my Inquisitor. At the moment I only have the armour done, but soon I will finish them off.


----------

